# Help!!! cant get rid of misfire!!



## gdavis-a4 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just bought my first german car, a 96 audi a4. I love the car except for this misfire i cant get rid of...noticed the car had a slight stumble at idle and under load but bought any way cause i am a mechanic and i figured plugs and wires would take care of it or a coil worse case..been there done all that as well as fixin vac leaks, checkin mass air flow specs, all seem to be good now...only other thought is i have egr insufficient flow code. Saw a bunch of hits for clogged pasages but havent addressed yet b/c didnt think it was related...could i be wrong and clogged egr passages cause misfire too? Any ideas??


----------



## citigti (Jun 24, 2008)

What's the code number?


----------



## gdavis-a4 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: (citigti)*

P0301, P0306, P0300, P0305 sometimes and P0420 or P0422 i cant remeber the exact number on the last one but it is egr insufficient flow. Car has a slight shutter at idle and you can feel the misfire when accelerating thru the gears with a fair amount of load...not horibble, but noticable.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (gdavis-a4)*

In a dark place at night, open the hood and remove the vanity covers. See if there is arcing near the coil. Also, mist the coil with a spray bottle to see if the coils arc. If they do, it will put on a light show for you.
If nothing, then pull the wires on the various cylinders. 1 and 5 are easy to do, 6 will be more difficult. See if they are covered in oil.
1 and 6 are on the same coil pack, driver's side, so you may have a coil issue. 5/3 are on the passenger side, 2/4 are in the middle.


----------

